# Im kinda concerned...



## Silas (May 20, 2012)

Hey folks, 

So, I have a bit of a problem, or concern rather, that I was hoping some of you could help me with! 

Im a Canadian citizen, with an intermediate level in German, and looking to move there, and blah blah blah - youve all heard it a million times over im sure! Anywho, mines a little different I think, since I have the job offer, and have the basic knowledge of German. My friend's dad offered me a job doing crown moulding and drywall work for his company, and moving to Germany being my main goal in life, I immediately said yes! I was there last week, and he had me do a few examples of work, unpaid of course, just to see what I can do, and he was really impressed and wants to bring me over to work for him, and im really excited about it! 

Anyways, my problem is that I dont have any official qualifications, just some experience as a drywaller here in Canada! We use a different way of drywalling than you do there, and its practically a different job. Anyways, my worry is that I wont get accepted for a workers visa simply because I do. Have the qualifications, but I do have a certain amount of experience and he says im a natural at it
So with that said, if he provided photos of my work I did there, and a letter of recommendation, woildthat be enough to get me through, or is it REALLY necessary to have that degree in whatever fiels you choose? 

Thanks so much for.the help! This was sent from my phone so I apologize if I missed anything! Tschüss


----------

